# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  الموقع الرسمي للشيخ العلامه عبدالرحمن السعدي رحمه الله .

## هشيم بن بشير

الموقع الرسمي للشيخ عبدالرحمن السعدي رحمه الله .

http://www.binsaadi.com/


انشروه ايها الاخوة .. جزاكم الله خير .

----------


## السلفية النجدية

جميل !

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم ..

نفع الله بك ..

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

> جميل !
> جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم ..
> نفع الله بك ..


وجزاك الله خير .. ونفع الله بنا جميعاً

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

ارجوا ان تقوم ادارة هذا المجلس المبارك بعمل بانر اعلاني لموقع الشيخ وتضعه في اعلى الموقع للفائدة العامه .

----------


## فارس الأزدي

بارك الله فيك على نقلك للموقع ورحم الله الشيخ السعدي.



> ارجوا ان تقوم ادارة هذا المجلس المبارك بعمل بانر اعلاني لموقع الشيخ وتضعه في اعلى الموقع للفائدة العامه .


فكرة رائعة أسأل الله لها القبول

----------


## أنس ع ح

مراسلة الموقع



> وللعلم فإن هذا الموقع بإدارة أبناء الشيخ وأحفاده، ولا يسمح بطباعة الكتب أو  تصويرها إلا بإذن خطي من أبناء الشيخ،
> 
> إلا لمن أراد طباعتها أو نشرها أو تصويرها مجاناً بشرط الإيعاز أو للاستخدام الشخصي
> 
> المشرف العام / محمد بن عبدالرحمن السعدي
> 
> المشرف العام / مساعد بن عبدالله السعدي
> 
> 
> 966504849159+



التعريف بالمكتبة



> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وآله وصحبه ومن والاه أما بعد،
> فيسر إدارة موقع الشيخ عبدالرحمن بن ناصر السعدي أن تضع بين أيديكم مؤلفات الشيخ والبحوث والدراسات التي تتعلق به وبتراثه.
> 
> ونود التنبيه على بعض الأمور بالنسبة للمكتبة السعدية :
> 
> 1-	الكتب التي في المكتبة هي الطبعات والتحقيقات المعتمدة لدى أبناء الشيخ وأحفاده القائمة على إثبات المخطوط وضبطه.
> 
> 2-	النسخ الإلكترونية ( الوورد) موافقة للمطبوع ومراجعة مراجعة دقيقة.
> 
> ...



التعريف بكتب الفقه وأصوله



> الحمد لله  والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده، وبعد:
> فقد قرأت في كتب علامة القصيم فضيلة الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي في العقيدة،  والتفسير، والحديث، والفقه، وأصوله، وحققت ولله الحمد منها كتابين جليلين هما:  تجريد قواعد ابن رجب، والقواعد والأصول الجامعة، وقد وجدت هذه الكتب سهلة الألفاظ،  واضحة المعنى، تعنى بالتقعيد والتأصيل مستمدة من كتاب الله وسنة رسوله ( صلى الله  عليه وسلم) يحتاج إليها المبتدئ، ولا يستغني عنها المنتهي.
> 
> 
> كتب ابن السعدي في الفقه:.
> 1) منهج السالكين: ألفه رحمه الله لصغار الطلبة حيث لم يكن إذ ذاك كتاب صغير يتناول  مسائل الفقه يصلح لصغار الطلبة، إذ لم يكن إلا بعض مختصرات المذهب التي لا تتجاوز  القول المشهور في المذهب مع ما يتخللها من تعقيد العبارة وصعوبة الوصول إلى المعنى.
> فألف الشيخ هذا المختصر الفريد يمتاز عن غيره بصحة الدليل وجودة التعليل وسهولة  العبارة وأيضا يمتاز بأنه كثيرا من جمله وعباراته مدرجة ومضمنة من القرآن الكريم  ومن صحيح السنة المطهرة، ويمتاز باقتصاره على أهم المسائل والأحكام.
> قام بتحقيقه: د. محمد بن عبد العزيز الخضيري.
> 
> ...




التعريف بكتب العقيدة



> الحمد لله ربّ  				العالمين، والعاقبة للمتّقين، وأشهد أن لا إله إلاّ الله وحده لا  				شريك له، وأشهد أنّ محمّداً عبده ورسوله صلّى الله وسلّم عليه،  				وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
>  				وبعد، فهذه  				كلمة موجزة في بيان جهود الشّيخ العلاّمة الورع الزّاهد الفقيه  				الأصولي المحقق المدقق الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن ناصر بن عبد الله بن  				ناصر بن حمد آل سعدي في بيان العقيدة، فأقول:
>  				إنّ من يُطالع  				سيرة الشّيخ رحمه الله ويَطَّلع على مؤلفاته العظيمة النافعة يجد  				أنّ هذا الإمام قد بذل حياته ونذر أوقاته لخدمة العلم، حيث عرف منذ  				حداثة سنّه ونعومة أظفاره برغبته القويّة، وحرصه الشّديد على تحصيل  				العلم، فكان لا يصرفه عنه صارف، ولا يشغله عنه أي أمر من الأمور،  				باذلاً له حياته صارفاً فيه أوقاته، زاهداً في كل ما يشغله عن  				العلم والتعلّم، فحفظ القرآن عن ظهر قلب في الحادية عشرة من عمره،  				ثم أقبل على العلماء يواظب على دروسهم، وأكبَّ على كتب أهل العلم  				يقرأها وينهل من معينها، فانقطع رحمه الله للعلم وتحصيله حفظاً  				وفهماً ودراسة ومراجعة واستذكاراً وتطبيقاً، حتى نال في وقت مبكر  				من عمره علوماً كثيرة وفنوناً مختلفة.
>  				وقد بارك الله  				فيه وفي أوقاته ونفع به، فاستفاد منه خلق كثير في حياته، ولا  				يزالون ينتفعون من مؤلفاته بعد وفاته، فله رحمه الله مؤلفات كثيرة  				تربو على خمسين مؤلفاً في سائر فنون الشريعة ، فله مؤلفات عديدة في  				العقيدة الإسلامية، وفي التفسير وعلومه وفي الفقه وأصوله وفي محاسن  				الدين وآدابه وغير ذلك، وهي سهلة الأسلوب قريبة المأخذ واضحة  				المعاني جامعة شاملة.
>  				وبذل رحمه الله  				جهوداً كبيرة في خدمة العقيدة خاصة والانتصار لها والذّب عنها ونهج  				في ذلك منهج السلف واقتفى آثارهم وترسم خطاهم، وذلك بتلقي العقيدة  				وأخذها من منبعها الأصيل كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  				وفهم السلف الصالح، لا بالأهواء والتشهي، والبدع والظنون الفاسدة.
>  				ومن تأمّل كتبه  				وسبرها عرف شدّة عنايته بهذه العقيدة وحرصه على نشرها وتصديه  				لمخالفيها حيث أكثر فيها التأليف شرحاً وتوضيحاً وتقريراً وتأصيلا  				وردّاً على المخالفين، ومن هذه المؤلفات ما يلي:
>  				1 ـ الأدلة  				القواطع والبراهين في إبطال أصول الملحدين.
>  				وهذه الرسالة  				مع أنها صغيرة الحجم فإنها عظيمة النفع لما اشتملت عليه من ردود  				رصينة وقوية تكشف بطلان دعوى هؤلاء الملاحدة الكفرة.
>  				2 ـ انتصار  				الحقّ.
> ...

----------


## أبوحسانة

هل الموقع لا يعمل ؟

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

> هل الموقع لا يعمل ؟


الموقع يعمل .. لعلك تحاول مره ثانيه .

----------


## الفيومي

الموقع لم يعد يعمل للأسف الشديد ! ! !
فليت أبناء الشيخ يعيدون تشغيله
وقد كان يشتمل على جملة طيبة جدًا من كتب الشيخ
لعل بعض الفضلاء الذي حملوها: أن يُعيدوا رفعها هنا مشكورين

----------


## نبراس الموصلي

مجموع مؤلفات الشيخ العلامة عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي (ط. الأوقاف القطرية)
http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=11206

المجموعة الكاملة لمؤلفات الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
http://waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=7082

----------

